# SJAPoc's 24 hr Compliance



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

Sorry for the delay in getting this up... Painfully slow internet connectivity.

Yesterday morning we took delivery of our F33 435i M-Sport :bigpimp:










Good day... After a sleepless flight (incessant baby crying seat behind us). Sixt's A8 picked us up at the airport, arrived at the WELT for an expedited pick-up, which was short and sweet, Bernhard presenting us with the vehicle.

I love the color combo we chose and the car meets all my expectations. And more importantly Mrs Poc's, as afterall this is her car States-side.

Miss Poc is also having a great time. It is her Grand Tour 

Anyway, to summarize the day's events, we checked in to the hotel after visiting the ADAC office for Vignettes and strolling through the Nymphenburg gardens close by to the Hotel. We snoozed for a couple of hours while it rained and then headed to Munich Center for dinner at Augustiner (Great Sweinhaxe and Weissbeer) in Munich center, to finally drive back to the hotel top down for a well deserved sleepy night 

Today we are off to the castles, then onto Rothenburg ob der Tauber for the evening to watch the match and spend the night.


----------



## 97X (Sep 19, 2007)

Congratulations!


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

Nice! but uh, time turn turn the wheel over to the Mrs!


----------



## at7815 (Nov 9, 2012)

Congrats!!! Looks great. Is that the oyster interior? Beautiful! Have so much fun!


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Kief (Dec 6, 2007)

Looks great :thumbup:


----------



## BickUW89 (Apr 18, 2008)

Congrats, Poc. I'll be watching your write-up with great interest, brother.

I'm due for my next ED, since my 2008 E60 is now six years old, but I gotta say she's treated me so right that I just can't let go of her quite yet. I'm going to hold out for one more, possibly two more years, but the ED itch is starting to come on. 

Given the bloated size of the F10 (the other reason I'm holding on to my E60), and that the next 5er will likely be even bigger, I'm seriously thinking that my next ride will be a 435i, or possibly an ///M4, so I'm very interested to hear your likes and dislikes of the F33.

Have a great trip!


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Awesome! Keep us posted!


----------



## boothguy (Feb 1, 2007)

Hey Stuart - adding my congratulations as well. I'm feeling the gravitational pull of the 4 Series 'vert too, and you were part of that. Not that my two previous ED rides pictured below had anything to do with it.. Have fun and keep us posted.


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

97X said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


+100000!!!! :thumbup:
Have a safe trip and post as much as you can!


----------



## 435Texan (Aug 14, 2013)

Congrats! Beautiful vehicle. Enjoy your trip & keep us posted with pix!


----------



## dll2k4 (Feb 6, 2010)

Congrats! I saw y'all on the delivery floor yesterday. How did the luggage fit?


----------



## alp135i (May 3, 2008)

Yay, congratulations!


----------



## stp80 (Dec 17, 2013)

Congrats on getting the vert cousin of my car! I've been waiting to see it. Looks spectacular. You even had Bernhard as your delivery guide like I did. 

Have a great trip:bigpimp:


----------



## manuhk (May 14, 2003)

Congrats. Beautiful car and family. Enjoy your ride and vacation.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## iNeoxs (Feb 10, 2009)

"Weni, Widi, Welti" has begun. Congratulations.


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

Thank you for all the comments  and again, forgive my lack of follow up.










Since the delivery, the weather has not cooperated at all, the rain following us this evening to Prague. The car is running well and our drive from Munich to the castles Tuesday morning and then up to Rothenburg ob der Tauber in constant rain that afternoon was uneventful. The drive to Prague today was also quite smooth, constant but fast moving traffic and yes, rain!










Linderhof was gorgeous! Neuschwanstein was crowded despite the rain and we decided to forego that stop and start heading north early. We did stop for the obligatory picture though :thumbup:

Rothenburg is a gem! We enjoyed spending time walking around last evening and this morning despite the rain.

Hope to post more with faster internet and a little more time.

Best to all 

SJAPoc, Mrs. Poc and Miss Poc


----------



## pmacd55 (Apr 6, 2011)

Great looking car, I've been following your posts for a while. Hopefully you'll have a lot of pictures !!!


----------



## BickUW89 (Apr 18, 2008)

That's a great pic at Newschwanstein. Cool composition.

Hey, Poc, how do you like the "feel" of the steering rack on that car? I haven't had a chance to test drive one yet, but I really love the feel of my E60, but my wife's F10 not so much. I'm hopeful/hoping that the F33 or ///M4 will have that lovely BMW connectedness that we all love so much. Does it feel like a cruise missile?


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

SJAPoc said:


> .


My vote for the best compliance photo of the year! Beautiful car; a 435ix vert is in my future!


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

dkreidel said:


> My vote for he the best compliance photo of the year! Beautiful car; a 435ix vert is in my future!


I concur, doctor!


----------



## smilingjudy (Feb 18, 2012)

>


Awesome castle shot! I was planning on skipping this ritual, but now you've got me thinking about it. Gorgeous!


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

dkreidel said:


> My vote for he the best compliance photo of the year! Beautiful car; a 435ix vert is in my future!


That angle in my own car looks nowhere near as good. You can't really pull it off without a 'vert!


----------



## Red Lined (Jan 3, 2012)

Congrats Stuart! I've been looking forward to this thread. Have a blast! And please, please post a TON of pictures:thumbup:


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

Thank you for the votes on the pictures! Here is one of us on the road after filling up our new baby for the first time... She was a little thirsty!










In Rothenburg... We walked around quite a bit and in the evening had a delicious meal at the very atmospheric Zur Höll Tavern. Very charming and welcoming us into their small place to get us out of the rain despite no tables being available. We waited a few minutes and enjoyed a great meal and beers.










The hotel was welcoming and very comfortable. And most importantly, the car had its own reserved space with a locked gate at night. Considering the German thrashing that evening, I didn't want any exuberant fan "celebrating" on my car 










We are spending the day In Prague today, wonderful lunch in the upper town after exploring the castle treasures, and then by chance literally falling into the Museum of Art with an incredible exhibition of Old Master Paintings. Last evening we visited the lower part of town. Very crowded but still quite beautiful! I'll post pictures in another post.


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

BickUW89 said:


> That's a great pic at Newschwanstein. Cool composition.
> 
> Hey, Poc, how do you like the "feel" of the steering rack on that car? I haven't had a chance to test drive one yet, but I really love the feel of my E60, but my wife's F10 not so much. I'm hopeful/hoping that the F33 or ///M4 will have that lovely BMW connectedness that we all love so much. Does it feel like a cruise missile?


Hi Bick... Glad you like the Castle shot. It was pouring and Miss Poc wasn't quite sure she wanted her camera out in the rain! But it worked out... I'm happy with the picture too despite it being on the fly 

DHP is really nice! Confort on the Autobahn made the ride very pleasant and as soon as you hit Sport, the car tightens up, as if the muscles of the car are screaming for action! :bigpimp: It does feel good and the change is palpable. On the twisties from Linderhof to Newschwanstein - a short test - the car felt great... Very tight and highly maneuverable.

I had the dynamic steering option on my 2008 E92 335i and loved it. The adaptive suspension makes it a lot better.


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

Soon after our arrival in Prague, all checked in at the perfectly located U Zlatych Nuzek hotel on Kampa Island at the foot of the Charles Bridge, we headed into the lower part of town, across the Vltava along the picturesque and interestingly populated bridge. The skies opened up to let the fading sunlight shine on the gorgeous architecture as we entered Staromestske namesti square...










Where we settled in to take in some of the local and visiting fauna entertained by some street acts drinking our Pilsners...










Then back to our hotel to freshen up, change for dinner and walk a few minutes to the Hergetova cihelna restaurant for dinner _al fresco_, with the view of the city illuminated before us.










Dinner was excellent... The view superb. We then retired for the evening and watched the second half of the Netherlands vs. Argentina game, which was very enjoyable. Despite the continuing rain, the glimpse of sun lasting barely our visit into the square, a really wonderful day :thumbup:


----------



## 435Texan (Aug 14, 2013)

Great photos! Thanks for sharing. Enjoy your ride and vacation!


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

Today in the upper part of Prague. I thought of driving up, but the weather still cloudy did not threaten heavy rains, so we decided to walk instead. the temperature is inviting and so is the beauty of the city.










So, with the car safely parked behind the hotel, off we go...










This upper section of town is not nearly as crowded and the view of the city is pretty spectacular. We walked around the palace grounds a bit and then went for lunch at U Labuti. Great meal, service and ambiance.










More to come later...


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

As we left the upper part of the city, the sun broke through again to bring some warmth to the scene before us...










And a photo op for the changing of the Palace Guard.










And as if on cue, the sunglasses and movie stars came out too!










We headed back to our hotel and the French Festival that had been setting up from the night before, was now in full swing. Music, food and wine  Our hotel is the second structure on the right and the picture was taken right off the Charles Bridge.










If anyone is looking for a fabulous place to stay in Prague, I highly recommend this one!


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

To finish off our afternoon, Mrs. Poc and I went for a walk around the Kampa Island...










and then across the Charles Bridge for more photo ops...










Prague is gorgeous boys and girls. Worth while the drive from Germany on great roads... Friendly people, great food, stunning architecture and rather affordable compared to western Europe.










And the picturesque views...










Every time you look up you want to take a picture!

After our walk with a renewed appetite, we decided to eat at the Hotel's restaurant and enjoy the Festival's activities.










A lovely dinner of local cheeses and cold cuts to start, followed by Goulash, Pork Knee (delicious) and Czech breaded pork, all very much enjoyed by the three of us.










After dinner another stroll to a Trdlo stand around the corner for dessert and on the way back, under the arch of the Charles Bridge, the moon peered through, an auspicious sign for tomorrow? I hope :angel:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 30, 2012)

IT looks like you are having a great time! I look forward to more pics....thank you for your business!!!


----------



## hyperzulu (Jul 12, 2011)

Awesome pics! The destinations look majestic. So far I'm glad Rothenburg and Prague are on my route for October.


----------



## BMWfanatic87 (Nov 19, 2010)

Your car is beautiful, and so are your amazing pictures. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> IT looks like you are having a great time! I look forward to more pics....thank you for your business!!!


Thank you John! You are going to love the color choice when you see it... We did well :thumbup:


----------



## jcain (Jun 17, 2007)

Car and pictures look great. I remember your thread from 2008 shortly before (after?) my own 2008 ED so that brought back a bit of nostalgia there.


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

Returned last evening to our Florida home even though we were longing for more time in Paris. After 18 days in Europe and 2,505 miles on our beautiful 435i Vert, standing professional obligations have to be met! Anyway... So sorry I stopped posting on this thread but my computer time had to be devoted to business goings-on and anyway, using a tablet to attach images and then embed them in the text is a bit challenging 

So let me continue where I left off... Our last night in Prague. The following day, off towards Hallstatt in Austria with a stop in the beautifully picturesque little town of Ceský Krumlov.










The rain followed us south and under grey capped skies we easily found our way to the preferred parking lot (1 of 4 that surrounds the city) for our visit.










The town is built on two levels, the castle citadel overlooking the village below. Linking the upper ground between the castle and the gardens, a bridge that also serves as a gateway to the village.










A constant drizzle welcomed us to Krumlov, but soon it turned into heavier rain...










So we sought refuge with a view for lunch :bigpimp:

We enjoyed the local cuisine by the side of the rushing waters diverted from the river to operate the town's mill. With the rain letting up only slightly, after lunch the girls decided to forgo the climb to the castle in favour of a little souvenir shopping.










I climbed to the upper town and they really missed out, as in my opinion the upper portion of the town is quite fabulous and perhaps even preferable to the lower. I walked the citadel quickly and snapped some shots, but easily I could have stayed longer.










All the castle structures' walls are beautifully decorated and despite the brooding overcast day, the view from above is quite breathtaking!










I rejoined my companions, remiss that I did not have time to also visit the gardens but knowing that this shall not be the last time in Ceský Krumlov. Next time, an earlier start, NO RAIN and just enough time to enjoy it all :thumbup:


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

The following drive to Hallstatt was uneventful although quite pleasant once we neared the mountainous landscape.










With no relief from the rain, we parked in the mountainside parking garage above the village and made our way to to its heart 










And then to the shore of the lake to be greeted by the local swans...










We then proceeded to visit the cemetery, a very worthwhile climb...










That also provided a fine view of Hallstatt itself...










Wet, a little cold and hungry, we found a local restaurant for a beer and a meal...










A good close to another fine day :thumbup:


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

Our next leg on Saturday July 12th, took us from the beautiful mountainsides of Austria to Venice. Once again we awoke to rain and grey brooding skies and found it a little ironic that we should travel all the way to Europe to pick up a convertible only to have its proper use stifled for so many days! :dunno:










As we approached the base of the venerable Grossglockner High Alpine Road, the clouds appeared to part as to welcome our forthcoming climb.










As soon as the drizzle let up, the top came down. Today is the day! And despite the gray day, hopes that on the other side of the Apennines the weather will change got us motivated to brave whatever the day should decide to bring!










It just didn't look too good :eeps:










But the car certainly did in its Alpine landscape. A real head-turner! We climbed and climbed, a very pleasant drive... And at the top we reached the clouds... Literally!










But the top stayed down, my brave girls enjoying the day in spite of it all. With no chance for a view, we proceeded barely 300 feet to the other side of the pass only to be greeted by the landscape that we had sought!










You can actually see the line of clouds on one side of the mountain evaporate as they made it over the ridge. No, it was not the perfect day to drive the mountain road, but it was nonetheless very enjoyable. And the break in the rain that had plagued us constantly so far, having the top down put a big smile on all our faces :thumbup:


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

We continued the climb to the very top of the Alpine Road where we had lunch and enjoyed the incredible view of the glacier.










The sense of scale is difficult to measure. Some of the dots in the landscape below were actually people! A remarkable view and if my more adventurous 15 y/o was with me, I would have gladly ventured to the glacial-valley floor to really get a sense of the immensity of nature's forces. Very impressive!










Dropping off the Grossglockner, passing through Cortina, we ventured up Passo di Giau for a stunning view.

And at the top, of all places, met a fellow ED compatriot who had taken delivery the same morning as we did :bigpimp:


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

Following our mountain escapade, and appeasing now slightly queasy stomachs , we made our way towards Venice, our destination for the next few days. As if on cue, the bad weather followed us and indeed as we approached, a thunderous cell developed over the lagoon and the city. Lightning and heavy rain greeted our arrival at the Marco Polo Airport parking that thankfully is covered and right next to Traghetto/Taxi terminal.










A short and pleasantly sheltered ride brought us through the Grand Canal to our St. Angelo destination, close by the B&B Bloom/Settimo Cielo that would be our home for the next couple of days.










We readily settled in, changed and proceeded to our reserved table at the fabulous Bistrot de Venise. What a wonderful culinary experience! The service, the food, the wines, the ambiance... Just perfect.

The door/window behind Mrs. Poc and Miss Poc gave onto the narrow side canal at water level... So as we are enjoying our meal, gondolas would pass by. If the window were open we would have touched the smiling passengers passing by 










After dinner a short stroll brought us towards Piazza San Marco. The heavy rain and high tide also brought out the "scents" of Venice...










But also provided for a photo op filled with light in the square itself. Sorry for the quality of the phone/image, but the moment itself in real life was quite magical 










We slowly made our way back to Campo Santo Stefano as it was late, the city deserted and quiet...










And once again found the very discreet entrance to our wonderful B&B, happy to conclude another day and eager to explore the Serenissima after a restful night.


----------

